# RecipeDB - little creature pale ale clone



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

easy beginners pale ale   Ale - English Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes 10 days secondary is cold crashed in the fridge, hops was a tea bag in primary, amber LME was a Thomas coopers traditional draught kit. O.G was 1.060 F.G was 1.015 with a abv of 5.8%   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Coopers LME - Amber    1.5 kg Coopers LME - Wheat    0.5 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      11 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     7 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 17 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 12 days


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (8/2/12)

I hope that extract recipe isn't complete


----------



## chunckious (8/2/12)

Nice hoppy aroma


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> I hope that extract recipe isn't complete



What did I miss? That's the recipe my LHBS gave me.... I put it in kit and kilo not extract.


----------



## d3vour3r (8/2/12)

needs more late addition hops. look up some of the other LCPA clones on this site


----------



## sponge (8/2/12)

Would definitely need to increase the flameout addition to at least 1-1.5g/L and chuck in around the same amount of cascade/chinook at 10min as well.

Might even want to throw some more hops in earlier on to increase the bitterness to around 40IBU.

I'm sure someone has a more accurate IBU level for the real deal but it would definintely be too sweet without anything else.



Sponge


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

Ok, well like I said I got the recipe from the owner of my LHBS I don't know if it is a little creatures clone as I've never tried LCPA that's just what he called it. I was thinking it wasn't complete because I had forgotten the yeast..


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

sponge said:


> Would definitely need to increase the flameout addition to at least 1-1.5g/L and chuck in around the same amount of cascade/chinook at 10min as well.
> 
> Might even want to throw some more hops in earlier on to increase the bitterness to around 40IBU.
> 
> ...



I didn't even do a boil on this just did it noob style into the fermenter with a jug of boiling water, added the tea bag and 21L water whisked the crap out of it added the yeast and let it be.


----------



## d3vour3r (8/2/12)

well u used a kit so that should sort out bitterness. but LCPA is a hoppy beer with aroma and flavour. should still be drinkable but next time do a 30 min boil and do the additions sponge said. consider steeping grain too.


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

d3vour3r said:


> well u used a kit so that should sort out bitterness. but LCPA is a hoppy beer with aroma and flavour. should still be drinkable but next time do a 30 min boil and do the additions sponge said. consider steeping grain too.



Will do thanks for the advice..think I'll go check out some of the better LCPA recipes ..... Cheers


----------



## yum beer (8/2/12)

Perfect example of why people need to test and try recipes before randomly throwing shit on the database.


----------



## yum beer (8/2/12)

And also a good reason why you dont wanna listen to your local home brew guy, Paulie, he obviously doesnt know his dick from his ear.


----------



## Rod (8/2/12)

This maybe a starting point


Boonies Little Creatures Pale ale

Ingredients - 
1.7kg Morgans Stockmans Draught
1.5Kg Coopers Liquid Light Malt Extract
40g Cascade pellets
15g Chinook pellets
Safale US56 yeast

Notes -
boil 6L water with liquid malt. 
Add 25g Cascade for 15mins
Add 15g Cascade at flame out
cool pot in sink
pour wort into fermenter
Pour kit can into fermeter
top up fermentor to 23L
ferment at 16-18 degrees
rack to secondary

dry hop with 15g Chinook pellets

Racked after 7 days
OG - 1047
FG - 1013
Alcohol - 5.2%


----------



## sponge (8/2/12)

d3vour3r said:


> well u used a kit so that should sort out bitterness. but LCPA is a hoppy beer with aroma and flavour. should still be drinkable but next time do a 30 min boil and do the additions sponge said. consider steeping grain too.



Just thinking (although i dont know exact numbers) that the kits would only be around 25IBU or so? 

Happy to be proven wrong though since I'm just pulling out numbers now...

I know theyre posted somewhere but really cbf looking for them.

Either way, definitely need to up the late additions a fair bit.

The above post would be a pretty good starting point, along with buying yourself some real LCPA to try.


Sponge


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

yum beer said:


> Perfect example of why people need to test and try recipes before randomly throwing shit on the database.



I have tried it that's why it says tasty in the description...and I think my LHBS guy is more of a spirits guy and just follows recipes he gets of the manufacturer...


----------



## Rod (8/2/12)

sponge said:


> Just thinking (although i dont know exact numbers) that the kits would only be around 25IBU or so?
> 
> Happy to be proven wrong though since I'm just pulling out numbers now...
> 
> ...



some IBU values

ORIGINAL SERIES

coopers lager; 20.9 IBU

coopers draught; 22.5 IBU

coopers real ale; 30.0 IBU 

INTERNATIONAL SERIES

coopers pale ale; 18.2 IBU

coopers european lager; 18.2 IBU

PREMIUM SELECTION

premium selection aust bitter; 26.5 IBU

premium selection traditional draught; 22.5 IBU

premium selection sparkling ale; 26.3 IBU

BREWMASTER SELECTION

brewmaster selection pils; 22.5 IBU

brewmaster selection IPA; 38.0 IBU

brewmaster selection Wheat Beer; 16.1 IBU



Morgans Golden Sheaf Wheat Beer [claims on web] ; 20 IBU


----------



## sponge (8/2/12)

Rod said:


> some IBU values
> 
> ORIGINAL SERIES
> 
> ...




Asketh and ye shall receiveth.




Spongeth.


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

sponge said:


> Just thinking (although i dont know exact numbers) that the kits would only be around 25IBU or so?
> 
> Happy to be proven wrong though since I'm just pulling out numbers now...
> 
> ...



Will do.....too the bottle-o


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

sponge said:


> Just thinking (although i dont know exact numbers) that the kits would only be around 25IBU or so?
> 
> Happy to be proven wrong though since I'm just pulling out numbers now...
> 
> ...



Will do.....too the bottle-o


----------



## manticle (8/2/12)

If you haven't brewed it, what's to discuss?

If you want feedback or help with a recipe, there are plenty of other threads people have started just asking for help. Start your own or search for an already existing thread and post for feedback. Plenty will offer advice (some good, some bad but that's life).

No wish to be an arsehole or belittle anyone but please - the database should be for recipes you have made and believe are worth passing onto others, not something someone, somewhere told you about. Think of a recipe book - you reckon any book worth its salt hasn't seen those recipes made dozens of times prior to publishing?

I know you're new so please don't let this post make you feel unwelcome or like you shouldn't post. More kit and extract brews that ARE tried and tested would probably be very welcome to many in a sea of AG recipes (although versions of most AG recipes can be made with extract/kit and spec grains) so please brew this (or something else), tweak it and then post when you think you're onto a winner.


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

I may be a noob but I'm not a fool, I wouldn't waste anyone's time by posting a recipe I haven't tried and enjoyed. Like the description says simple and tasty(as in I've tasted it). Not trying to be a smart ass just pointing out that I'm a noob not an idiot.


----------



## manticle (8/2/12)

In that case, I apologise unreservedly for misinterpreting your post.

Certainly wasn't calling you an idiot by the way - tons of people do post recipes they've never brewed but I don't think it serves the database well.


----------



## Paulielow (8/2/12)

I totally agree I've just recently read the entire database and I think I came across about 4 or 5 unfinished recipes including 1 that was just a title...


----------



## Phoney (12/2/12)

Just a friendly question; if you've never tried little creatures pale ale, why have you named this as a clone? Clones are generally beers which have similar sort of recipes to the originals and have had side-by-side comparisons done to verify that that they do at the very least resemble the profiles that they're trying to copy.. 

Not saying this isnt a tasty beer, I'm sure it is! I just question how you've come about to calling it a clone..


----------



## Lecterfan (12/2/12)

Paulielow said:


> I don't know if it is a little creatures clone as I've never tried LCPA that's just what he called it. I was thinking it wasn't complete because I had forgotten the yeast..






phoneyhuh said:


> Just a friendly question; if you've never tried little creatures pale ale, why have you named this as a clone? Clones are generally beers which have similar sort of recipes to the originals and have had side-by-side comparisons done to verify that that they do at the very least resemble the profiles that they're trying to copy..
> 
> Not saying this isnt a tasty beer, I'm sure it is! I just question how you've come about to calling it a clone..



...and what else floats on water?

A DUCK!


edit: post constructed while tired, drunk and marking thesis papers from people who were once my peers.


----------



## Paulielow (13/2/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Just a friendly question; if you've never tried little creatures pale ale, why have you named this as a clone? Clones are generally beers which have similar sort of recipes to the originals and have had side-by-side comparisons done to verify that that they do at the very least resemble the profiles that they're trying to copy..
> 
> Not saying this isnt a tasty beer, I'm sure it is! I just question how you've come about to calling it a clone..



That's just what the fella at the hbs who gave me the recipe called it, having never tried it and being a bit noobish I just went with it. Once I get a bit more advanced ill come up with a revised recipe till then this'll have to do.


----------



## sp0rk (13/2/12)

You're right Paulie, Geoff at the coffs brew shop is a good guy and is more experienced with spirits
even the old bloke geoff that used to own it was the same (told me to put finings in at the start of fermentation)
i've made the same recipe that he suggested, and while it's a pretty decent beer, it's not an LCPA clone (i ended up making it again with a shiteload more hops, too)
I'm just getting into all grain, so hopefully i can show geoff the benefits of that and steer him away from just kits & bits


----------



## Paulielow (13/2/12)

sp0rk said:


> You're right Paulie, Geoff at the coffs brew shop is a good guy and is more experienced with spirits
> even the old bloke geoff that used to own it was the same (told me to put finings in at the start of fermentation)
> i've made the same recipe that he suggested, and while it's a pretty decent beer, it's not an LCPA clone (i ended up making it again with a shiteload more hops, too)
> I'm just getting into all grain, so hopefully i can show geoff the benefits of that and steer him away from just kits & bits



I'm just getting into boils and grain brewing myself so if you wanna do a brew or have a beer let me know. I think Geoff just uses kits for himself and there's not a lot of people who buy grain at the store so that's why he caters mostly to kit brewers.


----------



## sp0rk (13/2/12)

I've had a talk to the bloke at your bru (over near bunnings) and he may order some grain for me
though he doesn't really like helping you out unless you've brewed with him before


----------



## Paulielow (13/2/12)

sp0rk said:


> I've had a talk to the bloke at your bru (over near bunnings) and he may order some grain for me
> though he doesn't really like helping you out unless you've brewed with him before



Yer that's Andy he's I nice bloke but very business minded I was considering doing a batch with him but don't have the cash or the ability to get into coffs on a regular basis.


----------



## sav (13/2/12)

Just delete it untill you have actually tried LCPA.

sav


----------



## Paulielow (13/2/12)

sav said:


> Just delete it untill you have actually tried LCPA.
> 
> sav



Well it turned out to be nice beer so is rather just change the name if I can.....


----------



## Paulielow (14/2/12)

sav said:


> Just delete it untill you have actually tried LCPA.
> 
> sav




Well I just tried my first bottle of LCPA next to my pale ale and I have to say except for a few mild floral notes that mine is missing from lack of hops these two are pretty much spot on the same I'm quite pleased with myself actually..


----------



## chunckious (14/2/12)

Not dragging Paulie down at all, but it this even possible. Can an extract brew brewed well be in the same ballpark as AG (brewed well)?


----------

